

Long-time Googler will head Silicon Valley patent office - azylman
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/11/long-time-googler-will-head-silicon-valley-patent-office/

======
JohnGB
A first step in the right direction. I don't think the fact that she formerly
worked for Google is an issue though. The fact that she has sane views on
patents is what matters.

I'd love to see the USPTO review some of the more silly patents they have
granted, and start applying both the innovative and inventive criteria.

